# looking for basic home automation



## NSC (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't really know what your question is, but home depot sells those systems


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

No question just recommendations. I've never done a system like this and would like to use my house as a testing grounds. The Verizon commercials make it seem easy, bit dont say how.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Radio RA-2


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Check out insteon. Smarthome.com


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This gadget for home control of temperature gets rave reviews. Rave. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GDHYPQ/?tag=twnene-20


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the ra-2 setup. Looks cool.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's what I use.....probably not what you're looking for.

http://www.kmccontrols.com/default.aspx

I can usually put together a pretty basic system to control the whole house for around $2500.........depending on the systems you have installed and want to control.


----------

